# HEB has canning jars on sale w/ coupon



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

$2. off quart, pint, jelly jars.
Reg Wide
.5 pt $7.48 na
1 pt $8.48 $8.98
1 qt $9.47 $13.47

jelly 4 oz $7.49
8 oz $8.47

not too bad of a price after coupon. They seem to be going fast.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

don't know what HEB is but our ace hardware sells us qt's for around 8 bucks normally--but then again my wife buys them by the pallet.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

What brand? Some "bargain" jars can't stand up to pressure canning. We bought Golden Harvest at Big Lots for what we thought was a big savings. 30% busted in the canner. We use them for water bath only now.  Walmart has a Chinese made line of canning jars also that look a little thin.

Ball & Kerr are all we use for pressure canning now.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

HEB is grocery in TX.
Ball brand canning jars.
Coupon is $2 off prices listed in OP.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I miss HEB. :Bawling: Everytime we go to visit family we take several ice chests and make a stop for fajita meat.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Our last trip up to Nebraska, we brought back a pallet of wide mouth qt. jars from Menards. :rock:8.88 a case. :rock:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Brookshires had there jars in the sale paper for 7.88/wide mouth quarts... price was a little more in the store, but I wasn't buying (last month, I got some for 5.88 with their online coupons).

HEB had pallets of jars, but were still too high on quarts.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Yea, it's not the greatest price, but with QE 3 now in the open, I ssuspect we will see more inflation on these products.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Stores around here sell jars cheaper than that regular price.


----------

